# Bow depreciation



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey guys, i am thinking about getting a new bow this winter sometime, I am a Hoyt guy and I know the brand new hoyts just came out a week or so ago, I like this year's aluminum bow the hyperforce, but I do like the pro defiant from last year as well, so my question is how much will the price drop be on the pro defiant when the new bows come in and kind of replace it? I would be very happy to get a pro defiant and just wondering if the price drop is alot after the new bows come out or really not that much, thanks in advance


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Check out eBay, I know my local archery shop knocked about $ 400 bucks off of his bows. Except for mathews.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

stickbow shooter said:


> Check out eBay, I know my local archery shop knocked about $ 400 bucks off of his bows. Except for mathews.


 Is eBay trustworthy? I've heard some good and bad reviews about buying bows from there


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Jdhunttrapfish said:


> Is eBay trustworthy? I've heard some good and bad reviews about buying bows from there


The old adage is "Let the buyer beware." If the seller allows returns the most you are out is the cost of return shipping. Check the feedback on the seller as some indication of the quality of what he/she is selling


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

Prices will drop significantly, especially if buying new condition used. The new Hoyt bows have me as a Hoyt fan again. Great technology, and they went back to center pull. Like them a ton. Would be number one on my list if I wasn't already shooting recurve only.


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

Jdhunttrapfish said:


> Is eBay trustworthy? I've heard some good and bad reviews about buying bows from there


you really want to check the sellers sales numbers, they are usually posted there


----------



## boddah4 (Oct 22, 2008)

Look at Archerytalk. Have bought a couple from there.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Most shops don’t drop the price on the prior years new bows when the new models come out. If you want to save some cash, look for the bow you want on the Archery Talk classifieds and your local craigslist. I did this last year and bought a 7 month old bow in January for a $500 discount over the new price. The same bow is still $999 new right now...it was in like new condition too!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

It's kinda crazy, I bought a Black Widow recurve something like 17 years ago for $500. I just traded it for a bow worth $ 550. But now my Matthews Halon 32 I bought for just over $ 1000, I would be lucky to get $ 700.


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

you got it stickbow, I asked a buddy about that, and he thought it was because most compound manufacturers, start a new line, and drop it in two years to make room for the new one. so the old line becomes " out of date" not sure if hes right , but makes some sense


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

I buy on ebay all the time. Have bought 2 bows that way. Got about a 50% discount on both. Just read the guys reviews and don't buy from someone that only has a few sales.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Don't forget to stop by Outdoorama. I've found some good sales going on there at times.


----------

